# Need a sub



## vols9898 (Jan 23, 2010)

I can get a BIC PL-200 or a Velodyne Impact-10 for about the same money. Is one better than the other one?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vols9898 said:


> I can get a BIC PL-200 or a Velodyne Impact-10 for about the same money. Is one better than the other one?


What is your budget and primary use? 500 and Music?


----------



## vols9898 (Jan 23, 2010)

My budget is around 300 and mostly movies.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Get this

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635 

it's very good for movies. Those smaller subs are more for music.


----------



## vols9898 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks. This is 1/2 the price of the other 2 subs. Has anybody heard a Dayton SUB-120 HT. Is it better than the first two i ask about. Need help


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vols9898 said:


> Thanks. This is 1/2 the price of the other 2 subs. Has anybody heard a Dayton SUB-120 HT. Is it better than the first two i ask about. Need help


Velodyne does make good subs. What size is your room? Dayton is pretty popular around here. I used one of those before I built my own sub.


----------



## vols9898 (Jan 23, 2010)

The room is 12x30 and i use it for movie watching. What ever i buy will replace a yamaha 8"


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vols9898 said:


> The room is 12x30 and i use it for movie watching. What ever i buy will replace a yamaha 8"


That's a pretty good sized room. I'd suggest you get a pair of the subs I recommended. Such a large room could use the extra help. The upgrade will be very noticeable once you get it setup right. Of course if you want to tr


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

vols9898 said:


> The room is 12x30 and i use it for movie watching. What ever i buy will replace a yamaha 8"


That's a pretty good sized room. I'd suggest you get a pair of the subs I recommended. Such a large room could use the extra help. The upgrade will be very noticeable once you get it setup right. Of course if you want to try one now and then add another down the line that would work well.


----------



## vols9898 (Jan 23, 2010)

Small typeo the room is 12x20 not 12x30


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> That's a pretty good sized room. I'd suggest you get a pair of the subs I recommended. Such a large room could use the extra help. The upgrade will be very noticeable once you get it setup right. Of course if you want to tr


I second this suggestion. My buddy has a Velodyne and it is a nice subwoofer but for the same price as one Velodyne you can get two of the Dayton's. :bigsmile: 

Matt


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

There's a lot of good subs out there but I'd go for the Velodyne if you asked me. I've sold Velodyne and they do make a quality product across the board. 

However - 

The sealed subs (expensive ones) with large amps in them have reliabilty problems. I worked in the A/V custom business for years and I wouldn't buy one - not even at a 70% discount. They sound great but...

The Dynamo from ML is a good sub and reliable. The Klipsch subs a can be boomy but will pound. Polk also makes some okay subs.

I'm sure a lot of guys will have some input - good luck and enjoy....


----------



## vols9898 (Jan 23, 2010)

The Dynamo is out of my budget. So will the Velodynde be reliabile or not. I do not want to buy a problem.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

The Velodyne you're considering is fine - it's reliable. And with Velodyne you know what you're getting. 

Other models that you're not considering have some issues with that amps - sorry for confusing things.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The HSU STF-1 is $254 right now and would be somewhat better than the Velodyne.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

jackfish said:


> The HSU STF-1 is $254 right now and would be somewhat better than the Velodyne.


Good Find! :T

Matt


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

_The HSU STF-1 is $254 right now and would be somewhat better than the Velodyne. _

Agreed those are good subs and a good price. I may consider one for myself at that price


----------

